# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Gynocomastia surgery looks like shit Dr. Copeland

## human project

I don't know what to do.... I got gynocmastia surgery and it looks terrible.... I haven't been coming out of my room.... I post on this site almost every day and I haven't even been able to get online..... I can't take my shirt off... I don't even care about taking supplements or even steroids anymore..... I'm sure many members wouldn't believe this but I haven't taken anything since the last

----------


## human project

I'm so miserable feeling as if bodybuilding is completely over for me..... I don't understand how a Dr can go into surgeries without knowing he can perform the procedure correctly..... Is there anything I can do???? Legally or anything??? I'm freaking out bc I've given up everything and everyone in my life for years hopin g to one day become a professional bodybuilder and I feel like my chances are over because of this dr and what he has done to me....

----------


## bass

post some pics so we can see how bad and if its fixable. and yes you live in the US and lawyers will love to take your case, I hope!

----------


## human project

> post some pics so we can see how bad and if its fixable. and yes you live in the US and lawyers will love to take your case, I hope!


Ya right.... There's no way in hell I'm takin any type of picture and posting it on a blog.... I haven't even posted a picture in this blog in years and I'm not about to start with this.... I have a really good friend who is a lawyer but she isn't really offering much advice other then go to another dr but I don't trust what any surgeon says... They all act like its an easy procedure and easy fix but here I am looking like shit.... One nipple is a different size then the other and one is folded up.... Hard to explain but it looks like shit

----------


## AlphaMike

So your goal was professional bodybuilding? A person with your mindset, your intensity, might possibly blow this out of proportion. You've been striving for physical perfection for so long this quite possibly could be a very small setback, magnified in your eyes. Get a second set of eyes on it, someone you're comfortable with.

----------


## Back In Black

When did you have your surgery? You know recovery is up to a year right?

----------


## Gaspaco

Sorry for that buddy, it cant be that bad tho...

Post a pic, let it go out...

----------


## austinite

> When did you have your surgery? You know recovery is up to a year right?


Exactly. Relax brother. it will get better. No surgery of any kind looks good immediately after.

----------


## rotty2

> When did you have your surgery? You know recovery is up to a year right?


Is recovery really a year ? I was considering getting it done but I thought it only took like a month or two.

----------


## >Good Luck<

I wish the best for you hp. Its sad when surgeons mess up. Happened to my wife with a benign lump on her back that was removed. She now has what looks like lips on her back from bad suchering. We have no rights against this in canada so I've been looking in to reputable plastic surgeons to eventually fix her up. Maybe even add some boobies too lol


I hope you find that inner desire to move passed this obstacle in your life. There is always a solution when you are in the right state of mind

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Ya right.... There's no way in hell I'm takin any type of picture and posting it on a blog.... I haven't even posted a picture in this blog in years and I'm not about to start with this.... I have a really good friend who is a lawyer but she isn't really offering much advice other then go to another dr but I don't trust what any surgeon says... They all act like its an easy procedure and easy fix but here I am looking like shit.... One nipple is a different size then the other and one is folded up.... Hard to explain but it looks like shit


sounds like he should have filled the hole with some of your fat so it would not sink in itself... 
yeah with gyno you need to really know and go to a guy that is known for doign them. hard ot find out that info.. but man I wish you posted up about it and what area you live in, then get maybe tips from people here. but im sure i dont need to say that now. I am very sorry for that man. but ther eis upside. it can get better, as fat moved around a bit and healing gets to 100%, and you can always try to correct it later on if it doesnt get better to point you want it...

I have seen soem BAD gyno sergerys! just because they got a green pass to cut you open doesnt mean they will do it well. its like me getting my drivers and saying I know how to drive the best.. I might not be able t drive very well at all... It pissis me off these docs are not pressed harder for skill..
I seen some VERY bad one si am sure is much worse then yours, when you are comfy maybe you can post photo so we can have better judgment of what can be done..

this part is harsh but i must say it: " given up everything and everyone in my life for years hopin g to one day become a professional bodybuilder "
is wrong no matter what your dream is... in the end.. a job, hobby or carrer is not your full life ( and if you think it is dont expect to be happy, only always searchign for happy, the happy is in the NOW with people) and without people or family in your life, any life whether it be a millionaire or to be a move star,, is worthless.. IMO

but regardless the doc should know wtf he is doing...

----------


## < <Samson> >

Damn bro

How bad? Are you over reacting or is it really that bad? If it is, I can't say anything but damn. . . . Feel bad for ya man.

But, to give you some real life hope not just mushy BS. A lot of this can be corrected. If the surgeon fvcked up, try to find a way to take it out of his ass. Then find a quality surgeon that can reverse the damage. 

This is one of my own personal nightmares. . . . GL OP

----------


## Back In Black

> Is recovery really a year ? I was considering getting it done but I thought it only took like a month or two.


up yo a year for all swelling, bruising and scar tissue to dissipate although most people 'feel' recovered after 4-6 months or so.

Creasing is quite a common problem after surgery and generally resolves itself.

----------


## spiralkut

So many useless surgeons these days. My partner went in for a simple knee reco, 6 knee recos later (TOTAL 7) knee is finally fixed. Took the best surgeon in the country 4 times to fix what the other moron did.

----------


## hankdiesel

I got it done. Recovery is nowhere near a year. I was bruised and sore for a week or so and was lifting light after the first week. I was back to regular heavy lifting and felt after about a month.

----------


## Back In Black

> I got it done. Recovery is nowhere near a year. I was bruised and sore for a week or so and was lifting light after the first week. I was back to regular heavy lifting and felt after about a month.


There's more to recovery than being back in the gym.

----------


## hankdiesel

> There's more to recovery than being back in the gym.


Go ahead and explain it to us.

----------


## Back In Black

> Go ahead and explain it to us.


As per my post above




> up yo a year for all swelling, bruising and scar tissue to dissipate although most people 'feel' recovered after 4-6 months or so.
> 
> Creasing is quite a common problem after surgery and generally resolves itself.

----------


## hankdiesel

> As per my post above


Serious question.....Have you had it done or are you a surgeon?

----------


## Java Man

> post some pics so we can see how bad and if its fixable. and yes you live in the US and lawyers will love to take your case, I hope!


Agreed. Prime malpractice imo.

----------


## Java Man

> Serious question.....Have you had it done or are you a surgeon?


Yes he's.had it done. You might show a little more respect since you don't know his background. I've seen his surgery photos.

----------


## Back In Black

> Serious question.....Have you had it done or are you a surgeon?





> Yes he's.had it done. You might show a little more respect since you don't know his background. I've seen his surgery photos.


There you go, question answered :Smilie: 

We all have different levels of gyno in terms of size, location and type of surgery. I had a pretty severe case. I still had bruising at 4 months and scar tissue at 10 months. I was back in the gym after a few weeks but no way in hell I would have considered myself recovered at that stage.

I have seen The OP pre surgery and I'm not sure he is even 8 weeks post surgery yet.

----------


## hankdiesel

> Yes he's.had it done. You might show a little more respect since you don't know his background. I've seen his surgery photos.


I don't feel I was disrespectful. I wanted to know if he was just repeating what he heard (which is done a lot in forums). Turns out you're legit Back in Black  :Wink:  Thanks for the response. I guess everybody recovery is different based on how the procedure goes.

----------


## Back In Black

> I don't feel I was disrespectful. I wanted to know if he was just repeating what he heard (which is done a lot in forums). Turns out you're legit Back in Black  Thanks for the response. I guess everybody recovery is different based on how the procedure goes.


Thanks for finding me legit :Smilie: 

I was operated on by, arguably, the best surgeon in the UK. He took all my gland (as far as he is aware). He took more weight out the right side than he has from anybody else (I had mutated glands), approx 100g/4oz nearly. So it may be no real surprise that my recovery was slightly slower than some others. Here's some proof of the glands removed and than you will be able to see some discolouration still on the left side 4 months post op.

----------


## human project

> When did you have your surgery? You know recovery is up to a year right?



Sorry I haven't been online in a while..... I've kinda been in a depression whole and haven't been doing much of anything let alone got on here..... Sorry folks...... And I know ppl want pics... I've been taking them throughout and there not going anywhere... But I just came out my room and actually online.... Give me a few days for the courage for that..,
The surgeon was initially saying that I could of competed this November... He's made one revision surgery since and now says march shouldn't be a problem but you can see the "oh shit I ****ed up" look on his face when he looks at it....

----------


## human project

> I wish the best for you hp. Its sad when surgeons mess up. Happened to my wife with a benign lump on her back that was removed. She now has what looks like lips on her back from bad suchering. We have no rights against this in canada so I've been looking in to reputable plastic surgeons to eventually fix her up. Maybe even add some boobies too lol
> 
> I hope you find that inner desire to move passed this obstacle in your life. There is always a solution when you are in the right state of mind


Thanks GL, so what did she do?? Just go see another surgeon??? Or let the same one keep doing procedures??.... All the people in the office and him included act like he can fix anything and weird shit happens and all other stuff which sounds like bs..... Should I keep letting him proceed or get another surgeon?? I just had a kid and another on the way and I can't waste too much money on this and he says he will continue to try and fix until happy for free...... But what if its worse?? Does anyone have experience legally with cases like this... I honestly swear I don't want money or even care about it I just want it fixed. If there were a surgeon or procedure that would fix the problem like some outrageously priced procedure that a pro would of been able to use; could he be held liable to pay for that to be done??? He ruined my body..

----------


## human project

> I got it done. Recovery is nowhere near a year. I was bruised and sore for a week or so and was lifting light after the first week. I was back to regular heavy lifting and felt after about a month.


Do you have before/after pics?? Or even just pics now?? Can you see it has been done??? Was there any corrective surgeries done?? How did it look 8-10wks out "I've literally lost track of time and don't feel like looking

----------


## human project

> Thanks for finding me legit
> 
> I was operated on by, arguably, the best surgeon in the UK. He took all my gland (as far as he is aware). He took more weight out the right side than he has from anybody else (I had mutated glands), approx 100g/4oz nearly. So it may be no real surprise that my recovery was slightly slower than some others. Here's some proof of the glands removed and than you will be able to see some discolouration still on the left side 4 months post op.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144902"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144903"/>


See this is exactly the dr I want..... Can this sorry bastard fly me over and have a bad ass fix what he ruined?? Do you still have contact with the person who did yours?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Damn, BiB those were fairly large masses. You look way solid post though.


How much are these surgeries if you don't mind me asking?


And apparently going to a very highly experienced surgeon is a must.


OP - Find a way to make this MD pay for his error. As far as I know you should be able to get him to cover it one way or another as long as he is a full on licensed surgeon. 


Crazy shit

----------


## human project

> Damn, BiB those were fairly large masses. You look way solid post though.
> 
> How much are these surgeries if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> And apparently going to a very highly experienced surgeon is a must.
> 
> OP - Find a way to make this MD pay for his error. As far as I know you should be able to get him to cover it one way or another as long as he is a full on licensed surgeon.
> 
> Crazy shit


How do I go about making him pay?? Or at least making him pay for it to be fixed??

----------


## Java Man

> I don't feel I was disrespectful. I wanted to know if he was just repeating what he heard (which is done a lot in forums). Turns out you're legit Back in Black  Thanks for the response. I guess everybody recovery is different based on how the procedure goes.


The great post 'go ahead and explain it to us' was wha I was referring to but it's easy to take things out of context or add my own emphasis to anything I read. Since I'm a pessimistic bastard too so I occasionally add a negative connotation to some comments. BiB had a pretty mean surgery which it looks like you possibly found (the pics are here somewhere)

No worries didn't mean to attack  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Java Man

> How do I go about making him pay?? Or at least making him pay for it to be fixed??


I know it's.not the same thing but both are surgery. When I had all 4 impacted wisdom teeth plus anther molar extracted all at the same time out was a big enough deal that I had to be put under GA which is unusual for such things. My surgeon accidentally left some bone fragments inside and my face got infected. He did a 2nd surgery for no charge. That's how they pay.for it, by fixing it for free. Of course that didn't compensate for lost wages pain and recovery time. Unless you don't trust him now where the only recourse you probably have is a lawsuit but I'm no lawyer.

----------


## Back In Black

> Damn, BiB those were fairly large masses. You look way solid post though.
> 
> 
> How much are these surgeries if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> And apparently going to a very highly experienced surgeon is a must.
> 
> 
> ...


Cost me £4000, that's about $6000. Best money I ever spent, gave me my life back. You wouldn't believe how my chest looked pre surgery.

Quick edit that the after photo posted above is about 7 months post OP not 4.

----------


## Back In Black

> See this is exactly the dr I want..... Can this sorry bastard fly me over and have a bad ass fix what he ruined?? Do you still have contact with the person who did yours?


I still have his details, I can't forget what him or what he has done for me in terms of confidence and physique. He has people from all over Europe visiting him. When I was in for surgery there was a guy in all the way from NY that week.

There is no harm emailing him I guess and asking him what he thinks.

Welcome to the website of Paul Levick

FYI, of the 2 best/busiest gyno surgeons in the UK he taught the other one.

----------


## Back In Black

> The great post 'go ahead and explain it to us' was wha I was referring to but it's easy to take things out of context or add my own emphasis to anything I read. Since I'm a pessimistic bastard too so I occasionally add a negative connotation to some comments. BiB had a pretty mean surgery which it looks like you possibly found (the pics are here somewhere)
> 
> No worries didn't mean to attack


Jam I posted a couple pics in this thread :Smilie:

----------


## human project

> I still have his details, I can't forget what him or what he has done for me in terms of confidence and physique. He has people from all over Europe visiting him. When I was in for surgery there was a guy in all the way from NY that week.
> 
> There is no harm emailing him I guess and asking him what he thinks.
> 
> Welcome to the website of Paul Levick
> 
> FYI, of the 2 best/busiest gyno surgeons in the UK he taught the other one.


There's no way in hell I could afford that.... Unless there was a way to make my surgeon pay for him to fix it.... What do you think I should do,?? Contact that surgeon and ask him advice 10k miles away?? Would he even offer me advice over the phone??

----------


## Back In Black

Email him before and after pics and ask him if he thinks successful revision is possible. Or if he thinks it may settle on its own. You don't have to tell him you aren't in the UK.

----------


## Narkissos

> Thanks for finding me legit
> 
> I was operated on by, arguably, the best surgeon in the UK. He took all my gland (as far as he is aware). He took more weight out the right side than he has from anybody else (I had mutated glands), approx 100g/4oz nearly. So it may be no real surprise that my recovery was slightly slower than some others. Here's some proof of the glands removed and than you will be able to see some discolouration still on the left side 4 months post op.


Holy hell!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> How do I go about making him pay?? Or at least making him pay for it to be fixed??


Get a lawyer & hope for the best

Way shitty man

----------


## Ctits23

sucks man sorry to hear. i know how you feel but at least you can still lift and are healthy. at least your problem is skin deep. some guys are in the same position is you except a doctor permanently messed up surgery on knee or shoulder or pec tear. some guys cant lift after surgery and they will never get that chance back. once the doc pins in the screws and cuts away the cartilage the damage is done. there is no fix.

just trying to throw a different perspective out there for you. some dudes would kill to switch shoes with you to be healthy again and just be able to train. you can always get it fixed. anything can be done in plastic surgery these days. if its as bad as you truly explain you can still get it repaired. hell they can even rip your nip completely off and give you a new one if they have to. and as others said it still needs to heal.

as for the going back to the same doctor to fix it. in my opinion and personal view i would not go back to him. if he messed you up once why trust him again. without change expect the same results.

as far as suing goes, yes you can. you can get a lawyer and have him write a note explaining that if he decides to pay for your surgery, and flight to doctor of your choice then you'll drop the lawsuit. the doc might just do it first thing. if not, hell yeah you can sue the guy.

----------


## largerthannormal

I too have had it done just like BIB.. Took me 6 years after surgery to even wear leas than 2 shirts..I'm 100% now. I'll respond more when I'm buy a computer.don't worry to much man..usualy they should offer to help fix besides the anastecia part

----------


## largerthannormal

Also I can give you the name of my doc and I bet you he can tell you your best coarse of action.

----------

